# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Diviser le forum Dotnet ? comment ?

## Marc Lussac

Il semble qu'il y ait une lgre majorit concernant la division du forum dotnet sur ce sondage : http://www.developpez.net/forums/vie....php?t=204082.

Voici donc le dbat sur la division.
Je ferais le sondage quand on aura une liste de propositions valables.
Comme il n'y  qu'une lgre majorit, peut etre pourrais t'on commencer par une division minimum, en deux ou 3 forums, pour commencer, en attendant les sous forums ?

Quelle serais votre proposition pour une division minimum du forum Dotnet ? pourquoi ?

 ::merci::

----------


## john.fender

Arf, je pense qu'il faut diviser en fonction des evidences :

C#
VB.NET
(Certainement les 2 langage les plus utilises)

.Net
(Le framework .Net en gnral et ce qui tourne autour.)

et, peut tre, une partie pour les autres langages possible ds .Net, mais l, c'est moins sr, vu le peu de gens qui doivent les utiliser pour le moment.

Je crois qu'avec Cette division, il est possible de voir venir un petit bout de temps peinard en repondant  la majorit des besoins utilisateurs.

----------


## abelman

Moi j'tais plutot pour attendre les sous forums mais bon ..
Pour moi la division *maximum* pour l'instant c'est de faire :

- un forum ASP.NET (WebForm)
- un forum Non WebForm (WinForm C#, VB.NET, C++.NET)

Les questions du forum dotnet se divisent naturellement en ces deux catgorie. Il serait absurde de sparer C# et VB.NET car les rponses dans la plupart des cas servent les deux langages.

----------


## john.fender

Je suis pas sur du tout que les utilisateurs VB.NET apres le C#, mme en temps qu'extention, et encore moins que les devellopeur C# ai la moindre envie de faire du VB.

Il me semble que C# n' pas besoin de VB (l'inverse n'tant pas vrai) et que les utilisateurs VB, sont plutt des novices. Sincerement, ces 2 langages sont representatif de 2 philosophie de syntaxe, un tres verbeux, l'autre plus "C like", comme je dirai.

d'autre part, l'utilisateur VB peut tres bien allez demander son bout de code ponctuellement sur le forum C#, ce qui est logique.

Pour la prog dure et la prog internet (ASP), je pense que les 2 se rejoigne et qu'on peut tres bien parler ASP sur VB comme d'ASP, j'y vois pas l incompatibilit.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Oubliez pas qu'on va forcment garder un forum "gnral dotnet", donc il faut compter celui l plus ajouter quoi ?

Par exemple ca nous ferais la dcomposition minium suivante ?

- Gnral dotnet
- ASP.NET 
- VB.NET
- C#

?

 ::merci::

----------


## john.fender

Ouais ca c'est tres bien  ::): 

Les 2 gros langages, l'ASP pour tout ce qui est internet, et dot net pour le gnral, c'est du super logique.

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> Oubliez pas qu'on va forcment garder un forum "gnral dotnet", donc il faut compter celui l plus ajouter quoi ?
> 
> Par exemple ca nous ferais la dcomposition minium suivante ?
> 
> - Gnral dotnet
> - ASP.NET 
> - VB.NET
> - C#
> 
> ?


+1 pour cette proposition

----------


## freegreg

> - un forum ASP.NET (WebForm)
> - un forum Non WebForm (WinForm C#, VB.NET, C++.NET)
> 
> Les questions du forum dotnet se divisent naturellement en ces deux catgorie. Il serait absurde de sparer C# et VB.NET car les rponses dans la plupart des cas servent les deux langages.


+10000

Je suis entierement d'accord avec abelman, la plupart des sources de confusions viennent des diffrences entre Webform et WinForm.
De mme, je ne pense pas que la sparation du C# et de VB.NET soit souhaitable : les syntaxes sont assez facilement transposables d'un langage  l'autre. Cette sparation entrainera redondance d'informations, obligera  faire une double recherche.
Par ailleurs, si on propose C#, VB.NET, il faudrait proposer galement ASPX C#, ASPX VB.NET. Pourquoi un problme C# serait diffrent d'un problme VB.NET alors que les problmes ASPX seraient les mmes? 

Je propose donc :
- WebForm
- WinForm 
- Autres (Crystal Reports, Pocket PC, ...)     ::arrow::  Optionnel  fusionner avec Winform sinon
- Gnral dotnet (.NET, Framework en gnral, Outils, News, ...)

----------


## abelman

General Dotnet ?
Cela n'a pas de sens. Quels genre de questions y seront poses?

La grande majorit des questions sur le Framework.NET concerne l'utilisation des classes de la bibliothques. Les utilisateurs les posent donc en prcisant le langage utilis.
Que reste il donc ? Des questions sur les outils du framework ? Je trouve qu'il y en a pas assez pour en faire un forum.

Spar C# de VB.NET ? C'est une erreur. Une rponse  une question pour C# est exploitable (9 fois sur 10  la louche) en VB.NET sur le forum dotnet. L'inverse est aussi vrai.
Sparer aura pour consquence de cloisonner les utilisateurs, les prfrences  allant majoritairement au C#, et il y aura un moins bon partage de connaissances.

Faire un forum ASP.NET. Oui  100%.  sur le forum, 6 questions sur 10 sont pour ASP.NET. c'est du developpement Web donc c'est compltement different du developpement d'application classique.
Il y aura plus de lisibilit aussi car ce forum sera moins gros.

Je propose plutot

Forum ASP.NET
Forum Langages.NET
Forum Outils.NET (pour parler de Visual studio, BorlandC#, les outils en lignes , les gnrateurs de doc , etc ...)

Edit : Ok avec freegreg

----------


## vdemeester

> Faire un forum ASP.NET. Oui  100%.  sur le forum, 6 questions sur 10 sont pour ASP.NET. c'est du developpement Web donc c'est compltement different du developpement d'application classique.
> Il y aura plus de lisibilit aussi car ce forum sera moins gros.
> 
> Je propose plutot
> 
> Forum ASP.NET
> Forum Langages.NET
> Forum Outils.NET (pour parler de Visual studio, BorlandC#, les outils en lignes , les gnrateurs de doc , etc ...)
> 
> Edit : Ok avec freegreg


+1 pour cette solution
Si on regarde bien dans le forum dotnet, on verra que pas mal de question respose sur le 2 langages c# et vb.net. Ils ne sont pas spar comme le sont vb et c++..

Enfin ce n'est que mon avis mais je trouve la proposition d'abelman la plus cense

----------


## Mr.KisS

Je verrai :

Framework .NET (.NET en gnral, autres langages, outils, Pocket PC, Mono, etc.)
ASP.NET
C#
VB.NET

Mais il faut absolument sparer C# & VB.NET, c'est mme une vidence car les deux sont diffrents, au mme titre on spare le C++ du VB, l on spare les 2. Celui qui cherche, bah il fera une recherche dans tout le Forum. Et gnralement je cherche uniquement le C# car VB.NET je ne m'y habituerai jamais :/

----------


## neo.51

Le problme c'est que si on spare pas C# et VB.NET, les gens ne comprendront pas la sparation des forums et vont poster n'importe o   ::?:  

Donc sans avoir la division la plus logique, j'opterais pour la plus claire et la plus simple :


ASP.NET
VB.NET
C#
Outils


avec yun gnral dotnet et ADO.NET en option mais a commencerait  faire beaucoup

----------


## abelman

> Le problme c'est que si on spare pas C# et VB.NET, les gens ne comprendront pas la sparation des forums et vont poster n'importe o


Pas d'accord. Je pense qu'ils comprendraient qu'on spare Developpement Web et Developpement Non Web.





> Donc sans avoir la division la plus logique, j'opterais pour la plus claire et la plus simple :
> ASP.NET
> VB.NET
> C#
> Outils


Si on le fait par langage, il faudra aussi penser  Delphi.NET ? C++.NET ?
Il y en a de plus en plus de questions dessus.

----------


## Maniak

Perso je vote pour
Gnral .NET (framework donc)
ASP.NET
WinForms

Faire deux forums C# et VB.NET, ce n'est ni logique ni pratique. Il y aura quoi dans le forum ASP.NET ? Forcment les deux  la fois.

Les diffrences entre les langages, c'est mineur. L'essentiel des problmes ne sont pas des problmes de syntaxe mais des problmes de dv, d'algo, de design, ou plus communment des (grosses) lacunes du framework (et semble-t-il une paralysie de l'index gauche empchant d'appuyer sur F1), indpendantes du langage. a dpend plus du type d'application (win/web) et du framework que d'un quelconque langage.

Si les langages sont spars, il faut le faire jusqu'au bout.  savoir :
- gnral framework (C#)
- gnral framework (VB.NET)
- gnral framework (autres langages)
- ASP.NET (C#)
- ASP.NET (VB.NET)
- ASP.NET (autres langages)
- WinForms (C#)
- WinForms (VB.NET)
- WinForms (autres langages)

Seule faon de couvrir tous les cas (et il ne faut pas zapper les langages autres que C#/VB.NET, surtout vu que leur utilisation va en augmentant), et qui fera avoir les mmes questions pour les diffrents langages. Pas glop.

Sparer les 'domaines' de dveloppement est bien plus important.

 la limite, des forums 'syntaxe C#', 'syntaxe VB.NET' pour vraiment les limiter aux questions spcifiques au langage. Mais 'Framework', 'Asp.Net', 'WinForms', c'est le minimum vital  mon avis. Et ce sera dj suffisant pour perdre pas mal de monde qui ne saura pas quand poster dans le forum gnral :)

----------


## largoflo

Je suis d'accord avec Abelman.
Cette sparation semble la plus logique.
Je pense que les gens feront la diffrence sans problme entre webForm et winForm.
Puis un dernier forum sur les questions gnrales sur .NET.

----------


## Maniak

> Mais il faut absolument sparer C# & VB.NET, c'est mme une vidence car les deux sont diffrents, au mme titre on spare le C++ du VB, l on spare les 2.


Rien  voir avec C++/VB, il n'y a pas le framework .NET derrire :)
Pi bon, on ne va pas mixer une Mercedes avec un tricycle :)

Les diffrences entre C# & VB.NET sont essentiellement syntaxiques + quelques pinaillages (trs importants et qui rendent VB.NET abominable, mais c'est autre chose :), et le gros des questions porte sur .NET, pas sur le langage.




> Celui qui cherche, bah il fera une recherche dans tout le Forum. Et gnralement je cherche uniquement le C# car VB.NET je ne m'y habituerai jamais :/


Et si les tags sont correctement mis, une recherche sur [C#] sera tout aussi simple, sans avoir  clater les forums en fonction du nombre de langages, et pour que le mec qui vient demander comment utiliser une variable de session n'ait pas  choisir dans le forum de quel langage il doit poster, sachant que les habitus du C# n'iront probablement jamais voir les questions du forum VB.NET et vice-versa.

Et ce serait dommage de ne pas pouvoir rpondre "REGARDE DANS MSDN BON SANG DE BOIS" juste parce que le post a t fait dans le forum d' ct :)

----------


## Mr.KisS

Nan je suis pas d'accord. C'est certes plus logique, mais pas plus clair. Il vient plus facilement  l'sprit, et pour beaucoup de personnes, de diviser WinForms/Consoles C# & VB.NET. 

Pour ASP.NET, on devrait le faire, mais c'est pas fesable (36forums pour dotnet..) donc on utilisera les TAGS [C#], [VB.NET], [J#] (lol), etc. Donc c'est ma vision,  vous de voir mais je pense que c'est plus logique comme ca :

Framework .NET (.NET en gnral, autres langages, outils, Pocket PC, Mono, etc.) [tagg]
ASP.NET [tagg]
C#
VB.NET

/edit @ maniak : ca porte sur le framework PAR le langage donc il faut diviser par langage, sinon autant laisser comme ca =/ Autant diviser jusqu'au bout, et le bout c'est ce qu'il y a 3lignes plus haut car diviser asp.net c'est pas fesable... La division doit rendre plus clair donc, la logique on lam et de cot, et on se concentrer sur la clart.

/edit @ maniak : si, en gnral comme dit l'admin, c'est rarement des boulets les membres DOTNET donc ca aidera. Moi par exemple en VB.NET j'aide que par le biais du framework, sans code car je code pas vb, mais quand je peux, j'aide.

----------


## Maniak

> Nan je suis pas d'accord. C'est certes plus logique, mais pas plus clair.


Je vois vraiment pas en quoi c'est plus clair d'avoir un forum ASP.NET dans lequel il faut mettre les tags de langage, et deux forums C# et VB.NET, qui sous-entendent que c'est du WinForms, pour lesquels il est inutile de prciser le langage, et qui obligera  mater un forum de plus si on veut tre sr de ne pas rater des questions auxquelles on peut rpondre parce qu'elles ne dpendent pas du langage.

'C#' et 'VB.NET' chez moi a ne se traduit pas instantanment en 'Winforms C#' et 'Winforms VB.NET'. Sans compter que a exclue d'office les autres langages. Ils se retrouvent o ? Relgus dans le forum gnral qui sera donc gnral pour le framework et en plus destin aux questions WinForms pour Delphi, C++ & co ?

Sparer par langage n'est pas faisable pour ASP.NET parce que a multiplierait trop les forums, a on est d'accord, mais ce n'est pas valable exclusivement pour ASP.NET. Sparer par langage n'est pas faisable parce que a multiplierait trop les forums, point.

Je persiste et je signe, s'il doit y avoir des forums par langage, il faut que ce soit sur les langages *eux-mmes*. Pas WinForms, pas ASP.NET, mais juste les langages. Et *l* a pourrait tre utile, parce qu'il y *a* des questions de ce genre.

"Mon DataGrid ne veut pas faire a et a, d'o a vient ?", C# ou VB.NET, quelle importance ? C'est du WinForms, les mthodes sont les mmes, les problmes sont les mmes, les solutions sont les mmes, le forum est le mme. a c'est ce que je trouve clair :)

----------


## abelman

> "Mon DataGrid ne veut pas faire a et a, d'o a vient ?", C# ou VB.NET, quelle importance ? C'est du WinForms, les mthodes sont les mmes, les problmes sont les mmes, les solutions sont les mmes, le forum est le mme. a c'est ce que je trouve clair


Pas mieux

----------


## neo.51

Une belle sparation, mais que je trouve moins "claire" pour les nouveaux

 ::arrow::  Gnral dotnet
 ::arrow::  Webform & webservices
 ::arrow::  Winform & dev windows
 ::arrow::  ADO.NET
 ::arrow::  Outils

----------


## mic56

je suis plutot nouveau dans la programmation et je fais du vb.
j'utilise assez souvent le forum et je pense qu'il ne faut pas sparer vb et C#.
par contre separer winform et webform me semble le plus judicieux.

donc +1 pour la solution abelman 




> Forum ASP.NET 
> Forum Langages.NET 
> Forum Outils.NET (pour parler de Visual studio, BorlandC#, les outils en lignes , les gnrateurs de doc , etc ...) 
> 
> Edit : Ok avec freegreg


ou +1 pour celle de neo.51




> Gnral dotnet 
>  Webform & webservices 
>  Winform & dev windows 
>  ADO.NET 
>  Outils


mais ne separer pas VB et C#.

----------


## Maniak

> Une belle sparation, mais que je trouve moins "claire" pour les nouveaux
> 
>  Gnral dotnet
>  Webform & webservices
>  Winform & dev windows
>  ADO.NET
>  Outils


Je ne suis pas sr qu'ADO.NET mrite un forum  part vu que beaucoup de questions portent sur l'utilisation des classes d'ADO.NET au milieu de contrles ASP.NET ou WinForms, mais sinon a roule.

Quoique, mettre ASP.NET dans le nom du forum orient Web serait quand mme mieux, parce qu'ASP.NET (hors services Web) ne se limite pas aux WebForms, *heureusement*  ::ange::

----------


## stailer

Bonjour,

pour ma part je pense qu'il faudrait en fait 3 forums pour les langages les plus importants de .net et 2 sous-forums pour chacun :  savoir les winforms et les webforms.

-> vbnet 
    +- winform 
    +- webform
-> c# 
    +- winform
    +- webform
->delphi
    +- winform
    +- webform

Au moins on sait ou on va quand on accde  un sous-forum.
Car si on ne spare pas le web il faudra toujours faire attention, dans le cas d'une recherche sur un datagrid, que l'on soit bien dans un post sur ce que l'on veut : win et non web, ou l'inverse.

Sinon il y a une autre solution : uniquement des forums pour les winforms avec c#, vb.net et delphi, et enfin dans le forum "Developpement web" 3 sous-forums c#, vb.net et delphi.

Vala, A++

----------


## Erebuss

Pour connaitre un peu le problme de la sparation des forums dotnet  avec les forums du labo, je crois que plus tu dilues, plus ca devient le bordel, si vous me permettez lexpression.

Je crois que rellement :
 ::arrow::  Gnral dotnet 
 ::arrow::   Webform & webservices 
 ::arrow::   Winform & dev windows 
 ::arrow::  Outils

Est le grand maximum qu'on puisse faire.
Car les subtilits rsident essentiellement dans les diffrences Winforms & WebForms et pas dans les langages.

Ensuite, il y a les sujets plus gnriques d'ADO.net et autres gnrics qui peuvent se trouver dans le gnral ...

et les outils, pour tout ce qui concerne les Nants, Nunit et autres FXCop  ::): 
Voila ...
mon avis a 2cents ...

----------


## stailer

Oui c'est vrai. En y rflechissant, on peut facilement adapter pour chaque langage. 
Le plus important est la sparation des applis win et des applis web.

Je me range donc en parti  l'avis d'Erebuss

----------


## Mr.KisS

> Je crois que rellement :
>  Gnral dotnet 
>   Webform & webservices 
>   Winform & dev windows 
>  Outils


+10

----------


## john.fender

Franchement c'est tout sauf evident pour le pekin moyen qui se loggue sur le site et qui va naturellement chercher le forum correspondant  son langage. La plupart des sites proposes cette division oh combien evidente...

Ensuite, ASP c'est bien clair pour le pekin moyen, tandis que winform, webform, bof...

Enfin, moi je pense que la plupart des questions seront poses dans les forums VB et (l'horrible) C# (ca c'est pour le partial maniak) et qu'ASP regroupera les questions spcifiques  la prog web, indpendament des langages. ASP c'est rien d'autre qu'une extension de VB et C# pour le web...

Donc, moi je preferes toujours la proposition initale, pour des raisons de lisibilit videntes...

----------


## Johan31

Mon avis 

Gnral .NET 
ASP.NET 
WinForms 

Pour les mmes raisons. 
Dans la plupart des cas une petite traduction c# / vb.NET suffit. donc pour un mme probleme j'irai poster au moins 2 messages.

----------


## Swog

> Forum ASP.NET
> Forum Langages.NET
> Forum Outils.NET (pour parler de Visual studio, BorlandC#, les outils en lignes , les gnrateurs de doc , etc ...)


Perso, je suis en train de dvelopper des classes destines  la publication dans les principaux languages DotNET (soit C# et VB.Net) donc  sparer C# et VB.Net impliquerais pour moi un multi-post...

Je suis persuad que les Modos & Admins comprendront avec cet exemple en quoi le "schisme" entre C# & VB.Net serait un mic-mac vis--vis du respect des rgles (Multi-POST notamment)

Ensuite, quand la fonction des sous-forums sera implante, pourquoi ne pas organiser aisi :

ASPX (DVPmt Web en .NET)
[list:25d15b9ad9]ASPX PurASPX + C# *&* VB.NetASPX + C#ASPX + VB.Net[*]DVPmt systme DotNET
C# *&* VB.NetC#VB.NetAutres[*]Outils DotNET
VS.NetC#BuilderDelphi 8Mono[etc...][/list:u:25d15b9ad9]

(Organisation : Forum[list:25d15b9ad9]Sous-Forum[/list:u:25d15b9ad9])

----------


## Johan31

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ca



> Je crois que rellement : 
>  Gnral dotnet 
>  Webform & webservices 
>  Winform & dev windows 
>  Outils


Pourquoi on ne pourrait pas faire des services web en Winform?

----------


## stailer

C'est pas la question Johan31.

il a mis les webforms et les web services dans le mme forum car dans les 2 cas ce sont des technologie orientes Web... Et ce, mme si ta winform accde  un web service. 

Et puis la faon d'accder au web service est quasi identique en mode web et en mode win il me semble.

----------


## Maniak

Y a qu' reprendre les termes de VS.NET pour les diffrents types de projets,  savoir Applis Win d'un ct, et ASP.NET de l'autre (qui inclue aussi bien WebForms que WebServices :)

Bon par contre le truc, c'est que si on commence  prendre Mono en compte, 'Applis Win' n'est plus totalement correct :)

----------


## abelman

Mono est encore trop marginal pour que l'on en tienne compte.
Il sera dans une Forum general ou autre

----------


## Marc Lussac

Quand vous aurez fini de dbattre, ca cerais bien qu'un "volontaire" fasse une synthses des diffrentes propositions principales, pour qu'on puisse dmarer un vote, mais ca peu attendre encore un peu, comme vous voulez

 ::merci::

----------


## bilb0t

Je suis d'accord aussi pour dire qu'il faut pas sparer les languages...

Mais moi je le trouvais bien comme a le forum.NET, quand tout le monde respecte les tags, il est lisible je trouve.

Je sais qu'il y a eu un sondage et qu'une faible majorit  vot pour la sparation... Mais je me demande ce que a aurait donn si le sondage avait t post ds le forum.Net et pas ds mode d'emploi, commentaire, volution...

Donc pour rsumer, si on spare:
- pas de sparation au niveau des languages
- la proposition de Neo me plait bien.

Ou on peut refaire en sondage en touchant un maximum de gens concern et voir ce que a donne.

Ou on peut ne pas tenir compte de mes opinions ;-)

----------


## j0hnmerrick

vu le nombre de question relative au datagrid, et autre connection au bd, un forum ado.net ne serait il pas bienvenu?

par contre c'est vrai que je ne suis pas pour une division c#, vb.net.
mme si la syntaxe est la mme on arrive sans trop de pb a se comprendre, et comme il a t dit plus haut les problmes sont les mme
alors je serais plus pour:
general .net
aspx (webform)
winform
ado.net

voil

vivement la suite   ::wink::

----------


## Ditch

Personnellement, j'suis pour sparer l'asp.NET du reste. Je plonge dans un message ou il y crit [ASPX] donc, ce serait plus simple pour moi  ::D: 

Puis c'est souvent le problme:
"Comment on fait pour tel composant?"
Rponse:
"WinForms, WebForms?"

et on a dj 3 messages avant meme de commencer   ::?:

----------


## cranedoeuf

9 fois sur 10 j'ai effectivement pch de l'info sur des questions poses par des programmeurs C#, mais pour mon projet VB.
Sparer les deux ne me semble pas tre une bonne ide.

----------


## Fabsou

La sparation webforms / winforms me parait plus claire. D'ailleurs, c'est cette sparation qu'utilise MS.

+1 pour:
 ::arrow::  Gnral .Net
 ::arrow::  Winforms (C#, VB.Net, etc ...
 ::arrow::  Webforms (ASP.Net et autres)


Pour rsumer, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a 2 propositions pour le sondage:
Sparation par langages
Sparation Win/Web forms

----------


## Ditch

Il faudrait un gnrateur de code :p Comme ca si tu mets du C#, il ressort du VB.NET  ct et inversment lol

----------


## Ditch

En passant, pour faire un "rapport" dtaill du dbat, j'veux bien m'en occuper. Suffit de dire que le dbat est ferm et je comptabilise  :;):

----------


## abelman

> En passant, pour faire un "rapport" dtaill du dbat, j'veux bien m'en occuper. Suffit de dire que le dbat est ferm et je comptabilise


On peut attendre jusqu' vendredi pour a ?

----------


## Ditch

Moi je suis dispo quasi full time (mis  part quelques trucs  faire mais bon, pas normment quand mme) jusqu'au 17... Donc je ne suis pas press.

----------


## neo.51

On va laisser courrir a jusqu'a vendredi, et lundi on lancera un grand sondage   ::):  

En tous cas  ::merci::  pour votre participation, c'est pas un choix vident  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

> En passant, pour faire un "rapport" dtaill du dbat, j'veux bien m'en occuper. Suffit de dire que le dbat est ferm et je comptabilise


Si tu est la ce week end fait la synthse ce week end, sinon fait le vendredi.

Tu peux toujours diter ta "synthse" si le dbat continue  voluer, ok ?
Mais il me semble qu'on  dj deux ou trois propositions majoritaires non ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Ditch

> Si tu est la ce week end fait la synthse ce week end, sinon fait le vendredi.
> 
> Tu peux toujours diter ta "synthse" si le dbat continue  voluer, ok ?
> Mais il me semble qu'on  dj deux ou trois propositions majoritaires non ?


Je suis l le week end, donc je la ferai  ce moment l, ce sera plus calme.

Comme cela  premire vue, je ne sais pas lequel se dgage le plus: par langage ou par type.   ::?: :

----------


## Marc Lussac

Le but est pas de trouver ce qui se dgage le plus, mais de faire une syntse pour trouver l'ensemle des principale propositions, par lots...

Exemple bidon :

Proposition 1 :
gnral dotnet
ASP.NET
C#
VB.NET

Proposition 2 :
Gnral dotnet
Winform
Webform

Proposition 3 :
....

(on peu avoir beaucoup de propositions si ncessaire)


Voila

Quand on aura l'ensemble des propotisions on pourra alors lancer un vote

Tu voi ce que je veux dire ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Ditch

Oui je vois bien  :;): 

Un rsum des propositions proposes quoi ( ::D: ) avec le nombre de fois que cela a ete propos.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca serais parfait

 ::merci::

----------


## shinchan

Il faut tout de mme que a reste clair et concis :

- Webform
- Winform
- Gnral

----------


## Piotrek

100% d'accord avec abelman

----------


## Ditch

Actuellement, il en ressort ceci:

----------
C#
VB.NET
--> 3x
----------
ASP.NET
VB.NET
C#
--> 8x
----------
VB.NET
|--WinForms
|--WebForms
C#
|--WinForms
|--WebForms
Delphi.NET
|--WinForms
|--WebForms
--> 1x
----------


WebForms
WinForms
--> 12x
----------
WebForms
WinForms
ADO.NET
Outils
--> 3x
----------

Remarque: il n'est pas toujours facile de voir l'opinion de quelqu'un exactement dans cette discution. Les avis changent au fil des discussions (et c'est le but je pense). Certaines propositions se recoupent si ce n'est au niveau de la dnomination (du style "pas de gnral .NET mais un forum Outils pour .NET"). Donc on ne se fache pas si une proposition n'est pas reprise telle quelle   ::D:  .

----------


## Axiome

je propose de diviser le forum en deux :
- webforms
- winforms

je ne suis pas certain que de le diviser en suivant le langage C# et vb.net soit la bonne solution. Parfois on pose une question o on utilise le langage C# par exemple et on peut avoir la solution en vb.net.
cela nous donne deux avantages :
- soit on peut chercher les commandes quivanlentes dans l'autre langage
- soit on prend la solution comme elle est (dans l'autre langage)

j'espre que mon ide est claire.

----------


## Webman

Bonjour,

Alors j'ai survol un peu toutes les rponses (j'arrive peut tre un peu tard...) et mon avis est de plutt diviser en deux grandes parties, c'est  dire WebForm et WinForm. Et pourquoi pas une section gnrale ou autre (enfin faudra trouver le nom) pour tous les posts relatifs  DotNet en gnral et non en relation directe avec les WinForms ou les WebForms.
Si l'on cherche  diviser VB.Net et C# cela va crer une trop grande division du forum et je pense appauvrir la qualit des rponses. De plus pour moi si l'on spare VB.Net et C# on casse un peu l'esprit de DotNet qui avant tout est une technologie plus ou moins dpendante du langage (je sais je cherche la petite bete...  ::lol:: ), aprs ce n'est presque que de la syntaxe; selon moi il ne faut donc pas sparer les langages mais les "technologies".

Voili voil mon avis sur la question. Je prcise qu'au dpart j'tais plutt favorable au fait de ne pas diviser le forum DotNet, et d'attendre.

Donc pour moi en rsum c'est:
*-WinForm
-WebForm
-Gnral DotNet*

Webman  ::):

----------


## lololefada

Histoire de donner mon avis, je pense que une division WinForm et WebForm serai necessaire. La separation C# et VB.NET peut etre mais ces languages sont tellement proches que l'un peut aider l'autre alors les separer serais peut etre une mauvaise chose. Ou alors... Voici ma proposition:
- WinForm
- Webform
- C# & VB.NET
- Autres (tels Delphi ...)

Voila   ::wink::

----------


## Tranber

Salut !

Pour moi, sans aucune hsitation :
-WinForm (C# et VB .NET pour les raisons dj cites plus haut  ::):  )
-WebForm
-Gnral DotNet 

Voilou !

----------


## neo.51

Bon   ::):  

On va ssayer de dgager quelques propositions et faire un sondage

1)
Gnral dotnet
Winform & applications windows
Webform & developpement web

2)
Gnral dotnet
Winform & applications windows
Webform & developpement web
ADO.NET

3)
Gnral dotnet
C#
VB.NET
ASP.NET

4)
Gnral dotnet
C#
VB.NET
ASP.NET
ADO.NET

J'ai aussi vu plusieurs propositions sur un forum Outils. Je pense que pour l'instant il n'y a pas assez de questions pour un forum outils. a se fera dans gnral dotnet, quitte  crer un forum outils si on en a le besoin plus tard.

En gros on divise le forum : soit par langages, soit par techno, et est-ce qu'on fait un forum ADO.NET ?

J'ai bon ?   ::):  Si vous avez d'autres propositions mettez en enfilade. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux cloturer le discussion pour ou contre telle ou telle solution pour l'instant, en attendant qu'on fasse un sondage   ::wink::  


 ::merci::  pour votre participation

----------


## abelman

Ca rsume bien la situation pour moi

----------


## Pasiphae

J'aime bien la 1...

Gnral .NET 
ASP.NET 
WinForms 

 ::P:

----------


## neo.51

> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux cloturer le discussion pour ou contre telle ou telle solution pour l'instant, en attendant qu'on fasse un sondage





> J'aime bien la 1... 
> 
> Gnral .NET 
> ASP.NET 
> WinForms


 ::sm:: 

bon je cloture et je lance le sondage  :;):

----------

